# The Gifted    The Chronicles of Jayden Volume I   By Wolf



## jagdwolf (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm Published!  Book One of Ten is currently in print at RabbitValley.com!

http://www.rabbitvalley.com/item_8474___The-Chronicles-of-Jayden-Book-One-The-Gifted.html 


I am beyond words


----------

